# No boat? NO PROBLEM!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Although I do have a couple boats, I couldn't resist hitting a local river/creek today. I planned on hunting tonight but while kicking around and seeing the temp at 92, I crossed a bridge and saw how shallow this particular creek/river was so I rushed home and grabbed my light tackle!!! I have one of my old Mitchell 304's lined w/ 4lb test and grabbed a few lures (beetle spins/rooster tails). All 3 bass were taken on a white w/ red dot beetle spin (silver spinner). The bass don't look all that big but anyone who fishes quick running water knows the fish outta these areas are STRONG!!! I had several short hits by bream/small bass (think they were hitting the blade). Only walked a couple miles but enjoyed the peace and quiet along with the cold water that felt AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wait we actually did not get a foot pic this time? Shocking!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Man oh man.
That takes me back to younger days, creek bass fight hard.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like a great way to spend an afternoon Jason! I'm relaxed just looking at the pictures.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

There are two creeks over here that would be perfect to wade and fish right now. Those little pockets hold bream and bass. Fished them when I was a boy when the water was low like now. 
Great photos there Jason


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Awesome Jason I think that was probably far more satisfying than sweating in a tree stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

That is a great looking reel!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Jason. Sometimes simple really is better.


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Where did you get the knob for it ?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason B said:


> Where did you get the knob for it ?


Pompano Joe or Oceanmaster (Keith) on here can get em... Definitely makes a sexy looking reel even sexier!!!:thumbup: I've got 3---304's and 1---305!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Wait we actually did not get a foot pic this time? Shocking!



hahaha I'm a professional!!! Only time I take a foot pic is when I know ya'll care craving em! :whistling:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those kind of bass are good eating too. I can't eat pond bass but a moving water bass are good.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The shirt! Wanna see the shirt!

What a way to spend an afternoon. Betcha go back soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah nice catch. unfortunately I don't have a boat so I don't get out on the water often though I want to. Since the water is cooling down I probably need to go buy myself some gear to wade around in because I live in crestview and I usually go to milligan and catch a few here and there like that though I'd like to find some better spots to do that. nice catch though and you're right those fish are used to fighting the current so they may be smaller but they can pull.


----------

